# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  دورات في المحاسبه الماليه من مركز جيان للتدريب و الاستشارات

## hadeerr

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
تحيه طيبه و بعد ،،،،،،،


يتشرف مركز جيان للتدريب و الاستشارات ان يقدم لسيادتكم الدورات التدريبيه الجديده في - المحاسبه .


و التي ستنعقد في شرم الشيخ و تركيا


و ذلك بتاريخ 18/10/2015 ،، 25/10/2015 ومده هذه الدورة التدريبيه 5 ايام من تاريخ بدء الدورة التدريبيه .


و الدورات التدريبيه هي :


- المحاسبه الماليه و قياس الاداء المالى
- الاستراتيجيات المتقدمه فى تدقيق و مراجعه الحسابات الماليه وفق المعاير الحسابيه
- المعاير الدوليه فى اعمال المراجعه الماليه
- نظم المعلومات المحاسبيه و الاداريه
- اسس المراجعه الماليه و الاداريه لضمان سلامه الاداء
- إدارة المخاطر وضوابط تقييم محافظ الأوراق المالية
- عرض القوائم المالية ومتطلبات معايير المحاسبة الدولية




و تشمل الدورات التدريبيه علي :-


- الحقيبه التدريبيه
- الكوفى بريك
- رحله سياحيه


- و الشهادات :-


- شهادتين بالغه العربييه و الانجليزيه مقدمه من المركز
- وشهادة من جامعة القاهرة
- والاكاديمية الكندية
- والمجلس العربى للدراسات العليا والبحث العلمى
- والتوثيق من وزارة الخارجية


و هناك خصم خاص جدااااا للمجموعاااااات






و نتشرف بالتعاون مع سيادتكم


و لكم منا فائق الاحترام و التقدير ،،،،،،،،








Director of Marketing
M / Hadeer Ebrahim
T /01153341153
Email / hadeer@geant-training.com
Email / hadeergeant2@gmail.com
Face Book /hadeerGeant
E/face / hadeerebrahim1@gmail.com

----------

